# National Anthem by Fergie (transcription)



## creativeforge (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 24, 2018)

This is one of the worst pieces of music to sing. This military do the best performances because it is not about them but the music. You wont see an overkill in ornamentation. There was an episode on 60 Minutes back in the 70's about ditching it and replacing it with America, the Beautiful. Back then the issue was performers forgetting the words. I'm a purist when it comes to the Nat'l Anthem. I cringe at the Whitney Houston version.


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm still laughing that you actually transcibed this - a monument of history 

But I never understood the National Anthem singing before sport events in the US. Only times I sang mine was during the military service, of course all morning in all four languages (I was the only Romansh speaking guy in the company, so I had fun demanding that the anthem is sung as well in my "native" tongue, which is one of the four official languages).

Maybe it's just because we Europeans don't celebrate that stuff too much. Plus I don't like the swiss national anthem anyway. Isn't that what some singers do to your national anthem something like "disrespectul handling of the flag" or the like? You know, like you must not touch the official flag with your bare hands and the like. Damn, now I get a flashback of the damn "Fahnenmarsch". Fun also that we don't hold our hands to our heart when hearing the anthem, but stand still (in the military, either in the attention position or normals with the hand behind the back).


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 24, 2018)

Actually not my own work because I don't read the black dots. But by a fellow named Nick Perez.

As far as singing the National Anthem at the sports games, there is a legend going around that it was an arrangement between the Army and sports team owners in in order to facilitate enrollment.

I'm not home so I cannot double check that.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 24, 2018)

Star Spangled Banner is a terrible song. Lurching, drunk, interminable, and the lyrics blow. Plus... nobody is going to ever beat the Whitney Houston version so why even try?  (which actually fixes many of the song's defects with considerable reharm and 4/4)

America The Beautiful is our real national anthem! And from a composer's point of view, it has so much more interesting elasticity in it.

Actually I did an arrangement of ATB for a recent concert let me see if I can dig it out


----------



## resound (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm just gonna leave this here....


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 24, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> As far as singing the National Anthem at the sports games, there is a legend going around that it was an arrangement between the Army and sports team owners in in order to facilitate enrollment.
> 
> I'm not home so I cannot double check that.



Ooh, keep me updated please - that's very interesting to know as non-US guy!


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 24, 2018)

Loved Lebrons’ laugh. Otherwise I wouldn’t have really noticed as it’s unfair to any singers after hearing Whitney Houston to compare/critique.
I wanted to join the Army after hearing that.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 25, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Ooh, keep me updated please - that's very interesting to know as non-US guy!



You have two streams of info. 

1- how the national anthem got in US sports
http://time.com/4955623/history-national-anthem-sports-nfl/

2- an interesting article on how the US government - under Obama - paid the NFL from "flag ceremonies."
https://lawandcrime.com/high-profil...utrage-you-about-the-nfl-the-national-anthem/

Hope it helps!

Andre (non-US)


----------



## NoamL (Feb 27, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Actually I did an arrangement of ATB for a recent concert let me see if I can dig it out



Here it is. I couldn't find the mockup demo I made. So... the Sibelius output will have to do  obviously imagine a less robotic performance...



I wanted to include a little bit of every American musical tradition in there. There is some hymn/Sacred Harp inspired stuff, some Sousa-y trombones, and even a bow to Herbie Hancock. And then of course there are some Copland and Williams influences in it too. I'm not sure it all glues together but it was fun to write and rocked the house live!


----------



## artomatic (Feb 27, 2018)

My version, way back in 2003 using mostly the Kurzweil K 2500 and Proteus Brass module. But boy did I quantize the heck out of this song.  Just thought I'd share my version while we're at it. A friend of mine sang this. (All virtual instruments except the piano).


----------

